# Tinting - Swansea



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone can recommend me the best place to have my rear 3 windows tinted?

Figured it would be good to ask here as most of you should be quite fussy about finish (like me  )

Dont want some shonky job done with bubbles/marks in the tints

Thanks in advance!!

J


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Not Swansea but Newport Autotint were very good with my T5 VW van.


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

There's a place near B&Q next to brisco's tyres in Gorseinon rd Penllergaer 

behind the garden supply place 

think this is their name , did my mates vw sharan , excellent job at reasonable price 

APPLIED PRODUCTS

UNIT 3/LLWYN Y GRAIG, GARNGOCH INDUSTRIAL ESTATE, GORSEINON 
SA4 9WG SWANSEA, WEST GLAMORGAN

Phone: 01792 895730


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

theres also one down behind trainers off carmarthen road, cant comment on the work though


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Used to use Applied Products alot they are very good quality. Thats where most of the car dealers go to get there cars tinted.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Newport Autotint are excellent. . 

Never fail to do a great job for me.


----------

